# Sand Monster Pics



## Physhopath (Jun 21, 2007)

Was tempted to just call this pic "caption this".
But then I thought (strange I know) we could post all the pics of our mates eating it or so very close.
I'm sure there is a few out there, so I'll start with this one, at Moffats.








Show us some humdingers


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

This one's been seen here a few times but I love it because it's my twin brother, and I made it in upright


----------



## Physhopath (Jun 21, 2007)

That's a classic, I hope you are still reminding him.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

scater said:


> This one's been seen here a few times but I love it because it's my twin brother, and I made it in upright


Ouch
Where is that Sam?


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Noosa Main Beach.


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

Moffats.


----------



## Bogey (Apr 24, 2010)

Here are a couple from Moffats


----------



## Paulos (Nov 7, 2012)

Since when has one ft shories been 'monsters'? Surely the back break has to be working before it's something to worry about


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Paulos said:


> Since when has one ft shories been 'monsters'? Surely the back break has to be working before it's something to worry about


Yep


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

scater said:


> Paulos said:
> 
> 
> > Since when has one ft shories been 'monsters'? Surely the back break has to be working before it's something to worry about
> ...


Sam's partly correct Paulos, but you obviously haven't been there. It is a very steep beach, and breaks suddenly, top to bottom.

To launch you have to get on in front of dumping waves, and get some paddling happening to get speed and steering happening. On a Hobie you have to wade out uncomfortably deep to get the mirage drive in, and get on in waist deep water and breaking waves.

Landing, the whitewater races up the beach, stops for one milli-second, during which time you have to dismount, hope your legs work (mine never do), and grab the yak before it gets dragged back into the sand monster.

It's the Qld equivalent of Long Reef beach, where many have been eaten by the sand monster.

I'm sure Dave (SBD) has some good (horrible) photos.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

There's one cracking picture from Longy I'm looking forward to surfacing. I can't remember who it is but the yak's upside down and they're still sitting in it.


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Can't upload pics from my tablet but I think these were the pics http://74.220.207.170/~akffnet/foru...=snapped&sid=d20b8d6589a0ead73e256cdb74498f1b

Sorry Gary!


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Ah yes, that's the one:


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Now, lest I be accused of just highlighting the embarrassment of others, here's a couple of blurry frame grabs from the my first trip out with the Noosa yakkers. Sunshiner was nice enough to make sure he didn't get any with better resolution but this was a heckuva wipeout: full-on pitch-pole. As far as I know this is the only evidence of my many, many wipeouts.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

There's a six foot wave breaking 25m out at moffats today. Even on calm days they only stand up right at the beach. There has been a fully rigged Ai flipped there before. It snapped the mast and pinned the occupant under the boat nearly drowning them. Passers by came to his rescue. Underestimate the moffats launch at your own peril.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

scater said:


> Ah yes, that's the one:


That's the one alright.

Credits?? to SBD (SandmonsterBloodyDisaster). *

*I'll say it one more time - Ugly Sticks don't break....I've done worse, and they didn't.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Riding the revolution side saddle at Ocean Shores. In spite of appearances I rode that wave all the way to the beach. Might have been the 15kg ballast I collected out there in the back tray that kept me upright.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

paulo said:


> Riding the revolution side saddle at Ocean Shores. In spite of appearances I rode that wave all the way to the beach. Might have been the 15kg ballast I collected out there in the back tray that kept me upright.


So you're telling us you were in control. :lol: :lol:


----------



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

I haven't wiped out yet, but I've come bloody close!

I use my paddle when launching at Moffats. It's quicker than trying to get feet in pedals and rudder down.

If you can get past that first break and moving forward you usually have a bit of time to get yourself sorted.

I tried have the pedals free and rudder down and ended up taking a wave straight over the front of the kayak and through the seating area. Not ideal :?

I don't tackle any of the massive surf. Not worth the risk for me 

Joel


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Moffats is a bitch!

There is one beach over here with a deep shore dump with a gutter behind it.....waves start breaking 20feet out and the foam races up the beach around 12 foot up and incline around 3 foot high at 15 degrees.....try and launch here on a day with swells and ya gunna damage something.....


----------



## badmotorfinger (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Moffat's beach on a _bad_ day (it's not really, but this is how it breaks and sucks back).

Least the kayakers had sense to stay away.


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

scater said:


> Ah yes, that's the one:


I'm sure right at that point he was thinking "I should have stayed in bed this morning".

Looks painful...and costly.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

From memory Gary lost 2 rods in that wave.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

keza said:


> From memory Gary lost 2 rods in that wave.


No doubt. Lucky it wasn't more, like serious injuries. The culprit was Dave, wasn't it? :?


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

kayakone said:


> keza said:
> 
> 
> > From memory Gary lost 2 rods in that wave.
> ...


Yes, Dave organised the wave and then got the camera


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

keza said:


> kayakone said:
> 
> 
> > keza said:
> ...


Bastard. And he seemed so pleasant when I met him. Looks can be deceiving. :lol:


----------

